# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  μετρητής χωρητικότητας trimmer πυκνωτών... εφικτο?

## vortex

Γεια χαρα, θελω να βαλω καποια trimmer πυκνωτες σε παραλληλη συνδεση και αναρωτιεμαι εαν θα μπορουσε να μπει καποια ενδειξη (lcd?) που να μου δειχνει δυναμικά ποση ειναι η συνολικη χωρητικοτητα των πυκνωτων... 
Ο καθενας παιζει ας πουμε απο 8 - 200pf και εχω βαλει 5.
εχετε καμια ιδεα ? Απευθυνεστε σε ασχετο υποψιν ... αν δω σχεδιαγραμμα και υλικα θα μπορουσα να το φτιαξω ομως.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Η μέτρηση μπορεί να γίνει με καπασιτόμετρο αλλά θα συμπεριλαμβάνει τη χωρητικότητα των αγωγών συνδέσεων και μέτρησης. Μέτρηση "εντός κυκλώματος" μπορεί να γίνει παρατηρώντας το αποτέλεσμα εφόσον γνωρίζουμε τη σχέση χωρητικότητας-αποτελέσματος (λ.χ. μετρώντας τη συχνότητα του ταλαντωτή στον οποίο είναι συνδεδεμένοι οι πυκνωτές).
G

----------


## vortex

βασικα θελω να χρησιμοποιησω αυτο το κυκλωμα σαν διαγνωστικο 'εργαλειο' ...
Θα σας φανει περιεργο αλλα ειναι για κονσολα. Το τσιπακι λοιπον στελνει εναν παλμο στον επεξεργαστη και γινεται η δουλεια. Το συγκεκριμενο mod ειναι ιδιοτροπο γιατι καθε κονσολα συμπεριφερεται διαφορετικα και οι παραμετροι ειναι αρκετοι, π.χ τι μηκος/τυπο/μεγεθος καλωδιου θα χρησιμοποιηθει, απο που θα περασει το καλωδιο πανω στην μητρικη, και τελος τι πυκνωτες θα προσθεσεις στη συνδεσμολογια. 
Οι πυκνωτες εχω την εντυπωση οτι δημιουργουν μια καθυστερηση στον παλμο και αμα πετυχεις τον σωστο πυκνωτη σου δουλευει.
Παμε στα ψαχτα δηλαδη .. βαζουμε εναν 270pf, αμα δε δουλεψει δοκιμαζουμε 470pf και παει λεγοντας. 

Γιαυτο σκεφτηκα να βαλω μερικα τριμμερ παραλληλα (μιας και δε βρηκα 1-1500pf π.χ) και να παιζει προσωρινα για τη διαγνωση το ρολο του πυκνωτη αυτη η ιστορια... 
Και θελω αυτο το "διαγνωστικο εργαλειο" να εχει καποια ενδειξη ..αν γινεται  :Smile:

----------


## GeorgeVita

> μερικα τριμμερ παραλληλα (μιας και δε βρηκα 1-1500pf π.χ)



Μπορείς να βάλεις ένα dipsw 12 διακοπτών και να παραλληλίζεις σταθερούς πυκνωτές στη γραμμή.


Ο υπολογισμός θα είναι πιο απλός εφόσον ξέρεις την τιμή των σταθερών πυκνωτών.
Θα χρησιμοποιήσεις πυκνωτές NPO (δεν μεταβάλλονται από τη θερμοκρασία) σε τιμές 4p7, 10p, 22p, 33p, 47p, 100p, 100p, 100p, 100p ...
Με βύσματα εισόδου-εξόδου θα έχεις καλό αποτέλεσμα.

Οσον αφορά "τι κάνει ο πυκνωτής στο κύκλωμα" η απάντηση προσεγγίζει το κείμενο της διαφήμισης με την σως...
Αν περιγράψεις καλύτερα το πρόβλημα ίσως βρεθεί κάποιος "ειδικός" με γνώσεις στο θέμα σου.

Ενα επαγγελματικό "capacitance decade box" φαίνεται στο: http://www.extech.com/instruments/pr...=58&prodid=347

G

----------


## vortex

Γιωργο σ'ευχαριστω, το dipswitch ειναι καλη ιδεα και πιο απλη .. ντρεπομαι που δε το σκεφτηκα. Να'σαι καλα !

----------

